# Premiere 6.5 program crash



## johnmark22 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am new to posting so excuse my akwardness... this problem has been driving me crazy. I have a G4 Dual Process 450mhz 10.4 OS. I loaded Premiere 6.5 and it opens and runs fine...But when I hit Save or Save as the program always crashes. I also use an imac loaded with Premiere 6.5 and 10.4 OS and the program saves without any problems. Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what are the full stats of each computer? the exzact os version, installed ram, hard drisk size, amount of free drive space, cpu speed, other programs running at the same time, what automactily starts when your computer does, and any thing pluged into the mac on firewire, usb and such. after visiting adobe's website, it looks like this app can be very picky about what's running with it. also have you tryed running it in the classic enviroment to see if it works?
just as a note, this is a rather old app to be running under 10.4. mosts apps writen for os 9 and os x 10.1 don't work correctly under anything past os x 10.2.6 or 10.2.8.


----------



## johnmark22 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the response. My Apple specs are as follows: Non networked, OS 10.4.8, 896 ram, 100 bus speed, 37.27GB HD---16Gb available. No other apps are running with Prem 6.5 open and nothing is attached to firewire, no programs autoload. Come to think of it...I know of a older faster G4 dual pro and that's networked but I believe running an earlier OS. This G4 has Prem 6.5 installed and it runs without crashing.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i think the the problem is that the app is too old to work with 10.4. i have read that apple changed the open/save file system in 10.4, and it has broken a few older apps. looks like prem 6.5 is one of them. you may have to goto an older system (i recommend 10.2.8), and see what happens, being that you do say another mac with an older system has no issues running it.


----------



## johnmark22 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help and info....I think I'll just go with Final Cut Pro and forget Premiere.


----------

